# My New AQHA Yearling Filly



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanted to see what you quarter horse people thought of my new yearling, Bailey. You can view her pictures under the "horses" link under my name, and here is her pedigree:

Docs Fantasy Flirt Quarter Horse


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone? I know there must be some quarter horse people here who can chime in??? 

And I know the pictures aren't the greatest for determining conformation, but she's still at her breeder's house right now, and they're the only pictures I have.


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

I think she's nice. what will you be using her for?
My Quarterhorse has a halter Dam and a Sprint Sire but He's thrown to the sprint side so he is not correct for Western as the knee action is high. will you be doing western or English?
cant really tell what her movement is like from the photos but i think you should be a proud mum


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Aw thanks!

First and foremost I would like for her to be a sound trail horse. There are so many beautiful places to ride in Colorado! 

If she has it in her, I'd like to send her to a barrel trainer when she's about 4 (once she's good and broke). I think she has awesome legs and feet (I picked her over her half brother, who was actually a prettier horse, because of how nice her legs and feet look). We'll see what she turns into...


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm.....


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i like her alot!! she looks very promising for what you want to do with her. thoes blood lines should make for a nice barrel horse! good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you, Painted Ride!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks beatiful especially with that country side.........colorado is so pretty


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute! I love bays


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is a good looking girl. She does have super nice legs and looks like she is going to turn into a great trail horse. Her pedigree is not loaded but is fair. She has a very pretty little head and grea color.


----------

